# Show in Finder has stopped to work



## Karayuschij (Jan 7, 2013)

Some days ago the "Show in Finder" command has stopped to work (LR 4.1)

I have made the upgrade to LR 4.3 and nothing has changed…
Something really magic…… :(

Does not show files or folders…

Some ideas?
Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Jan 7, 2013)

Are you saying the menu item has disappeared or clicking on the "Show in Finder" does not work?  I've no issues on my 4.3 install.


----------



## wilderw (Jan 7, 2013)

In my experience Show in Finder (in other applications) will cease to work - if Finder has been relaunched. Normally it runs all the time. Suggest you restart your MAC and see if the capability returns.


----------



## Karayuschij (Jan 8, 2013)

Restart the Mac don't help.

It is a known 10.8.2 bug (thank you Apple!!!)

The solution here:
http://d43.me/blog/1511/show-in-finder-not-working-in-mountain-lion/

Thank cletus and wilderw you for your answers.

(No Cletus, it does not disappear, but it just stop to work.)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting the solution.


----------



## Karayuschij (Jan 9, 2013)

You're welcome Victoria!

I think that it is normal to post the solution to a problem that you had, if you have found the solution yourself, as it can be useful for other users


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 9, 2013)

Karayuschij said:


> You're welcome Victoria!
> 
> I think that it is normal to post the solution to a problem that you had, if you have found the solution yourself, as it can be useful for other users



That is most kind an appreciated!!


----------

